# Rusty's Sports Talk



## Rusty Shackleford

how are your teams doing this year? after a pretty crappy start, my O's seem to be finally getting it together and are threatening to get out of the basement. with a grand slam to put them on top, and a play at the plate to end the game, and win the series yesterday, we are starting to look good. tonight we come up against the Indians at home, in the possible rain. if we look good tonight i may consider driving down for tomorrow nights game as it will be nicer and without rain.


----------



## muleman RIP

Do you park and ride the light rail? I used to park at Timonium and ride in. Can't deal with the traffic around the stadium!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

done that a couple times. also drove in a couple times. i was always a rider, never a driver down there. so i dont know what i would do. id probly drive in as i am cheap to ride the rail haha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sittin down watching the ball game. very lazy evening. anyone else just sittin on yer ass watchin a ball game?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh this is just unbearable


----------



## muleman RIP

i take it the O's are losing again? Cellar fight from what I read this morning.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well they were. then luke scott hit 2 solos, corey patterson hit a solo and its tied up. bottom of the 10th, bases loaded, we get a double to the wall, GAME WON BABY! scratch another mark in that win column! 

we take on texas tonight.... its gonna be a washout  they are kickin ass this year


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well its official: im losing my damn mind. last night i had a dream. a dream that i was on the couch watching the Giants game. thats my whole dream. bloody hell i got 3 months left


----------



## Big Dog

Rusty Shackleford said:


> well its official: im losing my damn mind. last night i had a dream. a dream that i was on the couch watching the Giants game. thats my whole dream. bloody hell i got 3 months left



Why? They have about as much a chance as the Steelers of doing anything!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nah, my friend, NAY! we will be better this year as our good players are coming back from injuries


----------



## Big Dog

Rusty Shackleford said:


> nah, my friend, NAY! we will be better this year as our good players are coming back from injuries




Ok ....................................


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

AH! c'mon. we picked up a couple good lookers in the draft. Pierre-Paul will be a great addition, IMO, and if we play him enough and get him out there, i can see him making a name for himself. Bradshaw should be back, too.


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> AH! c'mon. we picked up a couple good HOOKERS in the draft.


Fixed it for you! Can't do much for the Giants. Sorry!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nice mister very nice


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I believe im going to start a NYG fan club in my area to meet for games this season. yes thats right, i aint the onyl damn one, MULE


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well folks. hows it look for your team this year? your honest opinion.

i think the Giants will make it to the playoffs this year, but i really dont think they will be in the superbowl again just yet. we really need to work on our defense after this past season, and i dont think just one year will do it. i can see them in it maybe next season or the season after. itd be really cool if they could just make it to the bowl in NY.


----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> itd be really cool if they could just make it to the bowl in NY.



I am sure the New York Giant's ownership will be able to scrounge up enough tickets to get the most of the players there.    I just hope they are not too upset in the fact that some other team will have their locker room.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nice mister. this is supposed to be a serious thread


----------



## thcri RIP

I thought I was being serious.


----------



## Gatorboy

Rusty Shackleford said:


> how are your teams doing this year?



Not bad, the Blackhawks are in the Stanley Cup Final and up 2 games to none!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

cool. not much of a hockey guy myself. if i was, though, id be a fan of the Molson Canadians


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well well well the O's finally broke their 10 game losing streak in the 11th inning yesterday against Boston. This is with reliefe manager Juan Samuel. hmm? could this be a beginning? well we have the day off today, then hosting the Yanks, then the Mets on a 6 game homestand.


----------



## rback33

I am sad. Kansas State got knocked out of the baseball regionals yesterday....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sorry to hear that. i havent been paying much attention to the college baseball this year. but college sports are never boring


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

in other news, seems theres a Packers player included in a sexual assault case now.

Authorities in a south-central Wisconsin community say a Green Bay Packers player is being investigated for an alleged sexual assault of two women early Saturday.
Lake Delton police declined to disclose the name of the player, who they said was released after being interviewed at a condo where he and six teammates were staying and where the women allege the assault happened.

full article:
http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d818820b6&template=with-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im a bit late on this, but the 2010 schedules have been released. check out the Gints schedule, only one nonsunday game!!! thats bullcrap 

http://www.giants.com/GameSchedule.asp

full NFL schedule:
http://www.nfl.com/schedules/interactive


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

also: week 2 will be Manning vs. Manning for the first time since the Colts win in 2006. playing in Indy, will Eli be able to beat his brother this time?


----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> also: week 2 will be Manning vs. Manning for the first time since the Colts win in 2006. playing in Indy, *will Eli be able to beat his brother this time?*



No


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thanks for the very informative post there, murph 

i think its possible, myself. maybe not probable, but at least possible


----------



## thcri RIP

You asked a question and I answered it.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nobody congratulated me on hitting 5000 posts


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Peyton Manning's contract expires after this coming season, but the Colts dont plan to let that happen.

Indianapolis Colts president Bill Polian said he expects to reach a deal with Peyton Manning before the quarterback's current contract expires.

article: 
http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d81887b27&template=with-video-with-comments&confirm=true



what do you think? it's in their best interest to keep him around, i see Peyton to be a lifer with the Colts.


----------



## rback33

Rusty Shackleford said:


> also: week 2 will be Manning vs. Manning for the first time since the Colts win in 2006. playing in Indy, will Eli be able to beat his brother this time?





thcri said:


> No





Rusty Shackleford said:


> thanks for the very informative post there, murph
> 
> i think its possible, myself. maybe not probable, but at least possible





thcri said:


> You asked a question and I answered it.



It was the response that you were going to get from me...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

rback33 said:


> It was the response that you were going to get from me...


 
hey, you are a Cheifs fan, right?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Favre, 2-3 more years? 

they would like to think so

http://blogs.nfl.com/2010/06/07/ad-on-favre-hopefully-he-plays-two-three-more/


im not sure, maybe 1 more year. hes gettin old...


----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Favre, 2-3 more years?
> 
> they would like to think so
> 
> http://blogs.nfl.com/2010/06/07/ad-on-favre-hopefully-he-plays-two-three-more/
> 
> 
> im not sure, maybe 1 more year. hes gettin old...




I think even the one year is going to be tough on him.  This year in the games where they are ahead (if they are ahead) he should sit down but I know he won't.  The Vikings are expecting him to be around or they would have drafted different.  It was a fun year last year for the Viking's fans.  And I think they could have beaten the Saints on any other day and then took the whole thing.  I am not expecting the same results this year.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

> The Vikings are expecting him to be around or they would have drafted different.


 
right, but what im saying from MY perspective, is that hes past his peak. he only has one way to go, and thats down as he is aging


----------



## thcri RIP

thcri said:


> I am not expecting the same results this year.





Rusty Shackleford said:


> right, but what im saying from MY perspective, is that hes past his peak. he only has one way to go, and thats down as he is aging



Agreed that is why I am expecting less.  The only way they get better is for the team to pick up where Brett loses.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

indeed. now on to the other side of the scale: who of the younger guys on your team do you expect to rattle some cages this year? 
i see our second year WR Hakeem Nicks is going to break out of his shell big time. he was pretty damn good last year (his first year) but i see him gainging some stats here in 2010. lotta high hopes for this kid, and i believe he can deliver


----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> indeed. now on to the other side of the scale: who of the younger guys on your team do you expect to rattle some cages this year?
> i see our second year WR Hakeem Nicks is going to break out of his shell big time. he was pretty damn good last year (his first year) but i see him gainging some stats here in 2010. lotta high hopes for this kid, and i believe he can deliver



We had a bunch break out last year.  I contribute that to Brett.  For some reason he got people to play.  This year if Adrian Peterson could just hang onto the ball it would make a big difference.  But when you fumble 4 times in one game and three of them are in the red zone that is not good.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

True. i think that all the young guns you guys had last year were playing good like that is because THEY grew up watching Favre play and were excited to be on the field with him. which isnt a bad thing, IMO


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Ravens lose OTA time due to rules violation:

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d8188846d&template=with-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Jets' Darrelle Revis returns to OTA, despite contract agreement:

The Pro Bowl pick skipped last Thursday's practice to protest his displeasure over contract negotiations.
The Jets asked Revis to participate in offseason workouts, NFL Network insider Jason La Canfora reported last week, with the understanding that negotiations would expedite if he did. Revis, the 14th overall draft pick by the Jets in 2007, has three years left on his rookie contract and is scheduled to receive $1 million in 2010.

full article: 
http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d8188c81b&template=with-video-with-comments&confirm=true


wants to be highest paid cornerback in the league. 

is it me, or do we pay these guys WAY too much?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Stephen Strasburg's major league debut tonight with the Nationals.there seems to be a hell of a hype about him...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

40 days till football


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

alright folks lets see what happens with the O's tonight. its Feliz Pie's first day back from DL


----------



## Galvatron

F1 British GP this weekend......2 Brits in with a massive shout of winning.....GO GO GO


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

come on, boys!!! sweep them rangers and hit the all star break WINNERS!!!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

_*OH YEAH BABY FIRST 4 GAME ROAD SWEEP IN 15  YEARS!!!!! WAY TO GO O'S!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...-bulluck-strikes-oneyear-25m-deal-with-giants

Giants pick up former Titans Pro-Bowler Keith Bulluck. This could work out very well for us after the retirment of Antonio Pierce


----------



## muleman RIP

They are going to need more than that to compete this year. Look at the trades others have made and the Giants have not done that well.


----------



## thcri RIP

muleman said:


> They are going to need more than that to compete this year. Look at the trades others have made and the Giants have not done that well.



Who's the Giants, what do they play??  Where do they play??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> They are going to need more than that to compete this year. Look at the trades others have made and the Giants have not done that well.


 
we have some new talent that will come out of their shell in the next couple years. we should be contenders by the year we host the Bowl!!


----------



## muleman RIP

"out of their shell"? Sounds like peeps about to hatch! We all know they turn into CHICKENS!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...road-might-once-again-run-through-new-orleans

maybe not so.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Cowboy

muleman said:


> View attachment 46701


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh haha you smart ass ol goat


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> oh haha you smart ass ol goat


Watch your tongue sonny! I might have to find a Giant one!


----------



## muleman RIP

Hey , forgot to mention i was by the Jets training camp on Friday in Cortland,NY. Used to see a bunch of young honeys at the college campus and everywhere all you saw was signs for the Jets.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## muleman RIP

Hey I tried to get this thread back on track by talking about a REAL NY team!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

WELL Bengals are trying to sign TO ......... 























...........4 or 5 months ago i said he would end up there


----------



## muleman RIP

The  New York Giants have signed defensive end Jason Pierre-Paul, their first round draft choice, and defensive tackle Linval Joseph, their second round choice.
No terms of the deals were announced. 

 Pierre-Paul  was the 15th overall selection in the 2010 NFL Draft out of South Florida, where he recorded 45 tackles, 6 1/2 sacks and 16 1/2 tackles for loss in 2009. 

 Joseph  was selected  45th  overall  by the  Giants  in  this year's  draft.He registered  60  tackles, three  sacks and  13 tackles for  loss last season in 14 games for East Carolina.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

some good choices for the Gmen. thanks for postin that, Mularooni. hadnt seen that Linval had signed yet.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

holy cow, Tom Coughlin is HAPPY with a practice!!!!!!!!! oh yeah, this is the year to go 4-Time, baby!!!!!!!!!

http://espn.go.com/blog/new-york/giants/post/_/id/715/coughlin-day-2


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well ALRIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! O's swept the Angels


----------



## muleman RIP

They are almost playing good ball the past month.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

no. not month. 3 days. LOL


----------



## muleman RIP

Well it is only the 5th day of THIS month.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lol true!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Ceasar Izturis just got is 1000th career hit! Thattaboy!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Cowboys-Bengals coming right up! Let the season begin!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

O's now 8 and 1 under Bucky!!! looks like Showalter can turn around even the WORST teams! we just might be out of the basement now!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

They can play when they want to. Their record is not a real reflection of the talent they have. Maybe he can get them clicking like they are capable of doing.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thats exactly what i said. i knew from the beginning we had alot of talent, albeit most young, but its hard to get that to shine when your manager has given up on the team


----------



## muleman RIP

The Jets are ready to show who is the real NY team tonight!


----------



## Galvatron

Have the Giants lost yet????


----------



## muleman RIP

Not yet! they can remain undefeated for 2 more hours.


----------



## Galvatron

Poor Rusty....he needs to get a grip and find something worth supporting...a new belt would help his pants


----------



## muleman RIP

Later tonight he will be crying in his beer!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

News: Brian Westbrook goes to the 49ers


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

COME ON, KOJI!!!!!!!!!!!!! ONE MORE STRIKE, BABYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

DAMMIT!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ahhhh DAMMIT


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

6-1. top of the ninth. 2 on, no outs. luke scott to bat.


MAKE THAT 7-1!!!! thatta boy, scott!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

8!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

game over, 9-1!!!

niteynite folks!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok Birds, lets avoid the sweep! GO O'S!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

woof.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yay! Albers up to pitch. froggin Vandenhurk sucks


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well the Gi-cants are playin good today.










NOT


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

come on, O's dammit do something!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well got one on a well placed ball. and that was it. once chance left...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well that was a shitty performance


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

YEAH KOJI YOU GOT IT! good show!!!

O's take Rays in Tampa 4-0


----------

